#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 幾個月前拍的照片

## 護狼_龍城悍將

找到以前在某地拍的一些隨意照片,想分享一下

第一張






沒辦法,牠走太近了,得剪一下了






這就是...護狼的實體嗎?




第三張後可以猜一下我在哪裹拍的

這下你應該知道了



 
試玩一下這個功能(空的)..隨緣吧(合掌)

----------


## 呀杰

喔喔…第三張好讚啦… =)

可是中間有一橫的應該是欄還是窗…?!!…~

最後分享照片應是驗證自己成果的時候…!!

要收費就不太好了喔 =)  :Wink:  

可是看在第三張的份上…5元給你吧=)…~

----------


## 諾藍

> 喔喔…第三張好讚啦… =)
> 
> 可是中間有一橫的應該是欄還是窗…?!!…~


第三張...他說的實體雖然不太懂意思...

但是大概猜得出來玻璃上沒有反射到他的身影...

而且可以確定手上抓著蛇的不是護狼本人@W@...

那個應該是壓克力板的切邊...

因為反射的影像一半就斷掉...

後面的另一個箱子又反射到了不同地方的眾人...

護狼當天應該是穿橘黃色偏紅的上衣...吧...

另外提醒護狼...

付費功能可當募款箱使用但不能濫用喔~

最後一張是在泰國麥當勞的照片嗎?

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

諾藍>全都是在泰國拍的,
至於實體的是指我的真面目啦

我當天沒有穿橘黃色偏紅的衣服,
我討厭這種顏色.

最後,濫用是指什麼情況呢?

----------


## 諾藍

> 最後,濫用是指什麼情況呢?


就是所謂隨便使用付費功能騙取他人樂園幣

如果是無內容有告知後即可作為正當募款箱使用

只是提醒一下而已哦~^^

希望護狼可以為大家帶來更多新奇有趣的照片喔~

----------

